# will we ever see an 'Ork perspective' BL book?



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

ive read a few reviews of rynn's world now and a common theme amongst them is that Steve Parkers writes events from an Ork perspective in a way that doesnt mean you need a Ork dictionary to read or give you a headache after a paragraph. Do you think that given the right writer... we could maybe get our first Ork book soon? it'd be a major challange for the writer, and im sure you would need to have a imperial character to switch to in order to break up 'all da ork speek'. but... i think it could be done!

if it was sucessful, id love to have a *Ghazghkull Thraka trilogy* set during the wars for armageddon... why Ghazghkull? imo, he's probably one of the most intelligent of the ork warbosses to have ever existed, so you would be able to write his dialogue and thoughts with some level intellect.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I highly doubt we will ever get a Ork book. To be honest, it would be a pain to read and would, when you think about it, only include fighting and no real plot or character development being able to develope. If they was to do something about Thraka, I would assume it would be from the Imperial POV rather than the Ork.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

We da boyz, and we hate da reedin'! No book for you humies! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!!!

*Space Marine reading newspaper on toilet* "What a nice day"
*hears behind him* "WAAAAAAAAAGH!!!"

"What the-?"

Ork knocks over porta-potty and butchers Marine. "Blood for da blood gawd!"


Marneus Calgar watches through binoculars; "Chaos Orks, great, just what we needed".




PS. I'm sorry, I'm very tired...:alcoholic:


----------



## xClampy (Feb 6, 2010)

Well in all fairness, I cant see how it would be a problem really. Ork society is brutal, but something could be written about it. It could actually make for some fun reading. Obviously the language barrier will make it hard to read, but its not incomprehensable.

As Brother Subtle mentioned, it would probably need something to break it up, but that could be added in quite cleverly, imagine Space Marines as the antagonists. It would be interesting to read.

I'd love to read a Orky book.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

A definite possibility, plus really it'd be fun to read in Ork script. After all who doesn't love reading a good "WAAAAGH!!", probably the Imperials but thats another matter.

If an Ork trilogy is made it should chronicle an Ork's rise to power from mere Boy to Warboss. Ghazghkull is a definite possibility with Orks but what happens wouldn't be surprising. Perhaps a book about Gorgutz 'Ead 'Unter, he is my favourite Ork. "An' I sayz you shut da hell up!"

What I really want to see though is an Eldar trilogy, all praises to Gav Thorpe for hearing us and answering, and a Dark Eldar trilogy, still waiting on that.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I don`t see a problem with it myself. If perhaps the author used some method to help break up the Ork parts with Imperium based chapters here and there, to allow some depth and character development. To the Ork parts - they wouldn`t _just_ be fighting. Other things such as the striking of crude alliances between rivalled warboss`s and other menial things Orks *cough* Meks are involved in such as the testing of munitions.... 

As for speech, well Ork speech isn`t particulary hard to decipher, and with perhaps a little added description it would surely fill the gap to a considerable degree. I mean, fundamentally, Ork speech is just the sheer reverse of Shakespeare, your just as bemused by what they are actually saying (not me I may add!)

From the point of setting, then, to me, itd be fucking awesome. As Commisar Ploss said a few days back, Sci-Fi is a genre which aims to shock the viewer with surreal and extraordinary, to an extent impossible things (Mile long Imperial Ships laying broadsides of highly explosive torpedoes into one another for an example) and also lets face it, Sci-Fi is as much about little, fidley and over-explained technological details as it is the plot. Thats why I enjoy Mechaniucs based stories so much, and in reality an Ork world is just like a Forge World, but _alot_ cruder in its construction/function.

Just my.... long winded opinion, and does anyone know what 'Fear the Alien' (September release) is about? I mean, there _is_ an Ork on the cover...


EDIT -


> What I really want to see though is an Eldar trilogy, all praises to Gav Thorpe for hearing us and answering, and a Dark Eldar trilogy, still waiting on that.


Oh yes, Im definetly looking forward to that, always been a fan of Elves/Eldar, and on a whole Gav has more than proved himself on Malekith and Shadow King....


----------



## xClampy (Feb 6, 2010)

bobss said:


> Just my.... long winded opinion, and does anyone know what 'Fear the Alien' (September release) is about? I mean, there _is_ an Ork on the cover...


Its a compilation of short stories, with Fear the Alien as the concept. If you have read Plantkill, or Heroes of the Space Marines you will have an idea as to the idea. Basically Aliens will be the baddies, with horror as the style I guess.

Its also Black Library's way of publishing new authors, lke Henry Zou with Planetkill. Although Im not sure they are continuing with it.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

i really cant see what the problem is and i think GW are overthinking things when they say orks cant be done as they are alien. i think if they use a ork warboss as the driving point and then his slightly less intelligent but still brainy for a ork sidekick to create decent dialogue and show a side of the orks which actually gets alot of clans together, who end up making spacefaring vehicles, travel to other solar systems and plan attacks and coordinate a waaagh then it can work.
plus ork language just makes it ripe for some comedy dialogue, orks bashing each others brains out for fun, racing for fun and all the other little things orks do. and maybe abit about gretchins as they seem like they are more intelligent than normal orks.
all in all i think the orks are just bursting with potential for a novel and one that would be quite funny, full of violence and also one that gives us more of a insight to a species who arent as dumb as they are portrayed.


----------



## commisarsam (Feb 27, 2010)

I think it can be done! They could do something like what they did in the graphic novel Blood and Thunder, multiple perspectives like what some of you said.
They might already be making something. At the black library site (that still is not up) they have a book that is supposed to come out in september called Fear the Alien. They don't offer any more information than this picture Click Here
I really want some more books that are more about the mryiad of other 40k races, instead of just Imperium Vs Chaos. Don't get me wrong I still love those, but thats basically the majority of all of the books I've Read. 
I really do hope they have an Ork book!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

commisarsam said:


> I think it can be done! They could do something like what they did in the graphic novel Blood and Thunder, multiple perspectives like what some of you said.
> They might already be making something. At the black library site (that still is not up) they have a book that is supposed to come out in september called Fear the Alien. They don't offer any more information than this picture Click Here
> I really want some more books that are more about the mryiad of other 40k races, instead of just Imperium Vs Chaos. Don't get me wrong I still love those, but thats basically the majority of all of the books I've Read.
> I really do hope they have an Ork book!


If you want Orks then read the Guard series.... (Ive read the first 3 and I already hate Orks:laugh


----------



## narrativium (Feb 28, 2010)

There's an Ork story in _Fear the Alien_. I say we see how that story goes, and then decide if it's impossible.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I wouldn't have a problem but I was told along time ago that the black library literature is meant to be specifically from the point of view of the imperial forces and their struggles to keep the imperium whole.

Personally I dont seem them breaking that formula however if an author says h wants to do it I cant see them saying no.

So its possible but unlikely


----------

